# Two pounds of salmon on the Camp Chef



## kruizer (Mar 28, 2018)

Got two pounds of North Atlantic salmon flavored with crushed dill, garlic powder, kosher salt, and coarse ground black pepper onto the Camp Chef at about 12:30PM today and gonna run it up to about 160 F. Really looking forward to some of that on some Triscuits with a little cocktail to back it up.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 28, 2018)

Be sure and post some pics :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2018)

We love salmon any way around here!
Al


----------



## kruizer (Mar 29, 2018)

Unfortunately I am photo challenged.


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 29, 2018)

I need to smoke salmon again. I think I'll try it on the Weber 22 next time.


----------



## red sled (Apr 12, 2018)

Sounds delicious.  Ate my last piece of smoked salmon last week so I need to get more done soon.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 12, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Unfortunately I am photo challenged.


  Yes, well, you need to get work on this issue for pics are VERY important around here.  Especially when it comes to smoked salmon.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 22, 2018)

kruizer said:


> Unfortunately I am photo challenged.



We can help with that.
What do you have to take pictures with? Phone? Camera?


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 22, 2018)

cmayna said:


> Yes, well, you need to get work on this issue for pics are VERY important around here.  Especially when it comes to smoked salmon.



Craig, did you move?


----------

